# Future of the 10mm Auto



## Bore.224

I would like to get myself a Glock 20 in 10mm as I hear great things about them. Would buying a 10mm be foolish for one who does not reload? Is 10mm ammo going the way of the dinosour? Or should I go ahead and just get one. You know what I want to hear but give it to me straight. Thank You in advance.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer

What do you want the gun for,Purpose?


----------



## faithsdave

I have a Glock 20c and love it. I have shot deer and also my pronghorn last year with it. Ammo is not as readily available as say a 40 or 45, but it is available. Get your Glock and enjoy. :beer:


----------



## Bore.224

ABBK , All lawful purposes, mainly as a do all sidearm. Wildlife such as Black bears when I go hiking in the Arcadia area of Maine. Also a firearm good for self defence. I already have a Beretta 92FS 9mm but feel it may just make a 400lb black bear real mad!! 

Thank you Faithsdave!!


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer

Bore.224 said:


> ABBK , All lawful purposes, mainly as a do all sidearm. Wildlife such as Black bears when I go hiking in the Arcadia area of Maine. Also a firearm good for self defence. *I already have a Beretta 92FS 9mm but feel it may just make a 400lb black bear real mad!! *
> 
> Thank you Faithsdave!!


The 10mm may just make the bear mad too; maybe you should get something with a little more snot. Have you thought about a 44 mag or 454,45LC or something like that? Sounds like the 9mm you allredy have is a good plinker and home deffence weapon though.


----------



## Bore.224

If I were out your way I would definatly carry a at least a .44 Magnum and I see your point of view clearly. I look at it this way, I would like a gun that can defend well against man and beast. I know a .44 or 454 would be better against beast but not as good against man. I know the 9mm would be good against man and not beast so i was looking for a do all gun!! You really think the 10mm is too light for black Bear?


----------



## Gohon

The 10mm in my opinion is a very underrated cartridge. Loaded properly I wouldn't feel undergunned against black bears. Truth is the average person could most likely empty a complete clip into a bear faster than someone with a 44 mag could get off two shots. A dozen or so 180-200 grain slugs at 1200 fps is going to be a lot more effective than one or two 250-300 grain 44 mag at 1200 fps. Either one is powerful enough to drive through to the brain or spine which is what it takes but the odds are greatly improved with a controllable weapon and several times more rounds in action.

The thing that has for the most part kept the 10mm down is in order to handle the pressures and recoil the guns in the past that were made for this round were heavy and cumbersome. The Glock 20 seems to have eliminated that problem.


----------



## Bore.224

Thanks Gohan, I dont think I can pass up on the Gock 20, I just hope the ammo will be around in years to come?


----------



## driggy

Get it then start looking for rounds that are the original loadings. They are in the 41 Mag range. Most were in the 1300-1400 fps range with 170-200 grain bullets. Look for Norma and Older Federal. Found some up here in AK.


----------



## Bore.224

driggy, Are modern factory loads, loaded light?


----------



## driggy

Compared to the original loads they are. The FBI found the recoil too much for some to control properly. They slowed them down into the 1030fps range (for 180 gr bullets). Just looked in an older shooters bible and Win does have a 175 gr load at 1290fps. PMC also makes a 170 gr in that area. Other than that, rest are around the 1000fps area. Can't remember exactly but I think I have some Normas 200 gr around 1300 fps and Hornady or Federal 180s at 1300 FPS.


----------



## driggy

Compared to the original loads they are. The FBI found the recoil too much for some to control properly. They slowed them down into the 1030fps range (for 180 gr bullets). Just looked in an older shooters bible and Win does have a 175 gr load at 1290fps. PMC also makes a 170 gr in that area. Other than that, rest are around the 1000fps area. Can't remember exactly but I think I have some Normas 200 gr around 1300 fps and Hornady or Federal 180s at 1300 FPS.


----------



## driggy

Sorry for the double post. Someone distracted me.


----------



## Bore.224

I will report in when I get the pistol!! Let you all know how it shoots Thanks everyone!!


----------



## toolbox

Gohon said:


> The 10mm in my opinion is a very underrated cartridge. Loaded properly I wouldn't feel undergunned against black bears. Truth is the average person could most likely empty a complete clip into a bear faster than someone with a 44 mag could get off two shots. A dozen or so 180-200 grain slugs at 1200 fps is going to be a lot more effective than one or two 250-300 grain 44 mag at 1200 fps. Either one is powerful enough to drive through to the brain or spine which is what it takes but the odds are greatly improved with a controllable weapon and several times more rounds in action.
> 
> The thing that has for the most part kept the 10mm down is in order to handle the pressures and recoil the guns in the past that were made for this round were heavy and cumbersome. The Glock 20 seems to have eliminated that problem.


I agree. I own two Glock 29's which I carry every place I go. As for the ammo , you may have to special order it. Most gunshops (near me) do not stock large quantities of 10 MM.


----------



## toolbox

Bore.224 said:


> If I were out your way I would definatly carry a at least a .44 Magnum and I see your point of view clearly. I look at it this way, I would like a gun that can defend well against man and beast. I know a .44 or 454 would be better against beast but not as good against man. I know the 9mm would be good against man and not beast so i was looking for a do all gun!! You really think the 10mm is too light for black Bear?


How about a Desert Eagle?


----------



## R y a n

Gohon said:


> The 10mm in my opinion is a very underrated cartridge. Loaded properly I wouldn't feel undergunned against black bears. Truth is the average person could most likely empty a complete clip into a bear faster than someone with a 44 mag could get off two shots. A dozen or so 180-200 grain slugs at 1200 fps is going to be a lot more effective than one or two 250-300 grain 44 mag at 1200 fps. Either one is powerful enough to drive through to the brain or spine which is what it takes but the odds are greatly improved with a controllable weapon and several times more rounds in action.
> 
> The thing that has for the most part kept the 10mm down is in order to handle the pressures and recoil the guns in the past that were made for this round were heavy and cumbersome. The Glock 20 seems to have eliminated that problem.


Gohon

Is the 10mm equivalent to a .40 cal? I've never seen one before, so don't know how it stacks up...

Anyone else?

Ryan


----------



## Gohon

> Is the 10mm equivalent to a .40 cal? I've never seen one before, so don't know how it stacks up...


Power wise the 10MM lives between the 357 magnum and the 41 Magnum. The 40 S&W which is what I assume you are referring to, runs 100-150 fpe slower than the 10MM. The 40 S&W has played a big part in what may eventually push the 10MM into history. The 40 S&W is also taking it's toll on the 357 magnum as it duplicates the 357 performance as a personal defense weapon. The 357 will most likely hang in there because of the bullets for hunting applications that won't work in the 40 S&W. The 10MM has a very bleak future as I believe only Glock and Springfield make them these days. Still, if it were a semi auto I wanted for protection in the woods I would probable go with the 10MM and load it hot with 200 grain slugs. At the moment though I'll just stay with my hot loads of 158 grain SWC in the 357 magnum.


----------



## Sixgunner

I used to own a Delta Elite, and regret selling it. I was on my way to Turkey for 2 years and hadn't shot it much so I sold it to a buddy. It was accurate and I put some pretty smoking hand loads threw it. I wouldn't hesitate carrying it while in the woods. I would have to agree with Gohon. That 10 mm would take care of both 2 and 4 legged vermin.


----------



## 722.222

I just picked up a older Dan Wesson RZ10 (they still make 10mm) and hope to carry deer hunting this year. I also carry it when in the badlands for mt lion. I don't feel under gunned shooting hard cast 175-180 at 1150-1250 fps. I compared it to my 45acp on water jugs and such they are not in the same leage.

DoubleTap, REEDS, Georga Ammo, Win. Silvertips, Fiocchi, and some others make REAL 10mm ammo.
My :2cents: worth
Ray


----------



## Gohon

You're right, I forgot that CZ had resurrected DW from the dead and was selling the guns again under the Dan Wesson name. Actually I think Kimber even makes a few 10mm also but you will be hard pressed to find a used one on the market.


----------



## Bore.224

Hope to have the Glock 20 by spring!!


----------



## driggy

I was going to mention Kimber and also remember the EAA Witness is in 10mm. The Kimber was supposed to be a one year run but was so popular they've made it a regular part of the line.


----------



## wyocarp

My glock 20 is one of my favorite guns. I enjoy shooting it more than any other and it is very accurate. It took a while for me to buy one because I wasn't sure I liked the grip but I have gotten to the point where it is a comfortable gun in my hand as well. I wouldn't have a problem using as a defense gun for anything in the lower 48 except possibly the griz.

I think there is a large enough group talking about and shooting the 10 that it might come back around in popularity.


----------



## Bore.224

Wyocarp how do you feel about shooting reloads in your Glock? I know Glock says not to for some reason?


----------



## wyocarp

I shoot them in mine. Haven't had any problems. I don't shoot cast bullets in it but I don't see any problems with reloads.


----------



## Bore.224

Thanks!


----------



## Night_Sailor

Bore.224 said:


> ABBK , All lawful purposes, mainly as a do all sidearm. Wildlife such as Black bears when I go hiking in the Arcadia area of Maine. Also a firearm good for self defence. I already have a Beretta 92FS 9mm but feel it may just make a 400lb black bear real mad!!
> 
> Thank you Faithsdave!!


For bears I think you need something in the line of a big magnum. .44 if you value your life. In Canada, where they take bears seriously, anything less than a DA 44 Magnum, is a ladies purse gun.


----------

